# New camera - compatible?



## RomseyGal (Mar 22, 2018)

Thinking of buying Lumix TZ100EBK - will it work well with V3?
Anyone got one - what do you think??

xx


----------



## RomseyGal (Mar 22, 2018)

Contrary to what you see above I have no idea what mac this is - 2 year old mac mini.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 22, 2018)

Lightroom 3 is a very old version, so if that camera can shoot in raw, those raw files will not be supported. You would have to convert them to DNG first. JPEG files are always supported.

BTW: If you want to know what version of MacOS X you are running, then choose 'About this Mac' from the Apple menu.


----------



## RomseyGal (Mar 22, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> Lightroom 3 is a very old version, so if that camera can shoot in raw, those raw files will not be supported. You would have to convert them to DNG first. JPEG files are always supported.
> 
> BTW: If you want to know what version of MacOS X you are running, then choose 'About this Mac' from the Apple menu.


Thank you - El Capitan!  I assume I just instruct to convert to DNG when importing? xx


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 22, 2018)

RomseyGal said:


> I assume I just instruct to convert to DNG when importing? xx


No, Lightroom won't see the images and won't import them at all. You will have to download the free Adobe DNG Converter, convert the raw files with this application first, and then you can import the DNG files in Lightroom.


----------



## RomseyGal (Mar 22, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> No, Lightroom won't see the images and won't import them at all. You will have to download the free Adobe DNG Converter, convert the raw files with this application first, and then you can import the DNG files in Lightroom.


Thank you - that's useful to know. xx


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 22, 2018)

Adobe - Adobe Camera Raw and DNG Converter : For Macintosh : Adobe DNG Converter 10.2


----------



## RomseyGal (Mar 22, 2018)

I shoot RAW with my Canon 5D and Canon G9 which Lightroom 3 is happy to import.   Does the Lumix create a different kind of RAW file?


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 22, 2018)

RomseyGal said:


> I shoot RAW with my Canon 5D and Canon G9 which Lightroom 3 is happy to import. Does the Lumix create a different kind of RAW file?


Every camera does generate a different kind of raw file, even from the same firm. Here you can find out if your camera is supported by Lightroom:
Cameras supported by Camera Raw


----------



## RomseyGal (Mar 22, 2018)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> Every camera does generate a different kind of raw file, even from the same firm. Here you can find out if your camera is supported by Lightroom:
> Cameras supported by Camera Raw


Well that looks like an RW2 file and I'd need to upgrade to Lightroom 6.5. I'm an amateur again now so don't want to pay out monthly. Can I just buy a disc the old fashioned way?  Perhaps a camera with CR2 files is the answer.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 22, 2018)

RomseyGal said:


> Well that looks like an RW2 file and I'd need to upgrade to Lightroom 6.5. I'm an amateur again now so don't want to pay out monthly. Can I just buy a disc the old fashioned way?  Perhaps a camera with CR2 files is the answer.


You don't understand. A CR2 file is a Canon raw file, but Lightroom 3 does not support _every_ CR2 file. It just supports those CR2 files that were in existence when the latest version of Lightroom 3 came out. Each Canon camera produces a different CR2 file, and the same applies to every other brand. So 'getting a camera with CR2 files' is not the answer if that camera was also introduced after the latest version of Lightroom 3 came out.

You can still buy Lightroom 6 as perpetual license.


----------



## RomseyGal (Mar 22, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> You don't understand. A CR2 file is a Canon raw file, but Lightroom 3 does not support _every_ CR2 file. It just supports those CR2 files that were in existence when the latest version of Lightroom 3 came out. Each Canon camera produces a different CR2 file, and the same applies to every other brand. So 'getting a camera with CR2 files' is not the answer if that camera was also introduced after the latest version of Lightroom 3 came out.
> 
> You can still buy Lightroom 6 as perpetual license.


OK.  I think I just need to take some pics in a camera shop and see what I can import.  I had no idea there were so many kinds of RAW file!  The chart says I'd need Lightroom 6.5 but I guess that's 6 with the problems ironed out.  I really appreciate your help. xx


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 22, 2018)

RomseyGal said:


> OK.  I think I just need to take some pics in a camera shop and see what I can import.  I had no idea there were so many kinds of RAW file!  The chart says I'd need Lightroom 6.5 but I guess that's 6 with the problems ironed out.  I really appreciate your help. xx


The latest version of Lightroom 6 is 6.14


----------



## RomseyGal (Mar 23, 2018)

nazim29 said:


> There are three different types of lenses for Canon consumer interchangeable lens cameras, these include EF, EF-S and EF-M. When it comes to choosing your lens, you need to ensure that you are selecting a lens that will work with your camera.


Thank you but we are not talking about lenses. xx


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Mar 23, 2018)

RomseyGal said:


> The chart says I'd need Lightroom 6.5 but I guess that's 6 with the problems ironed out.  I really appreciate your help. xx



You're essentially correct. So, when Adobe sold perpetual licenses there were major releases (you paid for / upgrade fee) like 3.0, 4.0, etc - then during the life of that release there were dot releases (6.1, 6,2, . . .) that gave bug fixes on that release and also introduced new camera / lens support. Dot releases were given within the cost of the original major release (you just had to update / download them from within Lightroom)

Victoria has always written a Blog post when there's an update, the one from when 6.14 was released is:

What's New in Lightroom 6.14? | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## RomseyGal (Mar 23, 2018)

Paul McFarlane said:


> You're essentially correct. So, when Adobe sold perpetual licenses there were major releases (you paid for / upgrade fee) like 3.0, 4.0, etc - then during the life of that release there were dot releases (6.1, 6,2, . . .) that gave bug fixes on that release and also introduced new camera / lens support. Dot releases were given within the cost of the original major release (you just had to update / download them from within Lightroom)
> 
> Victoria has always written a Blog post when there's an update, the one from when 6.14 was released is:
> 
> What's New in Lightroom 6.14? | The Lightroom Queen


Hello Luvly Paul - how are you?!!!
Going back to the first person who responded - I could buy my new camera and continue with Lightroom 3 if I use the DNG converter. Since there seem to be lots of different tyes of RAW- are there lots of different types of DNG as well (nothing would be surprise me)?  Alternatively - could I just buy the standalone Lightroom 6 and download the 6.14 patch to import my Lumix TZ100EBK pics?  xxx


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 23, 2018)

RomseyGal said:


> Going back to the first person who responded - I could buy my new camera and continue with Lightroom 3 if I use the DNG converter. Since there seem to be lots of different tyes of RAW- are there lots of different types of DNG as well (nothing would be surprise me)?


That's the beauty of DNG. Even an older version of Lightroom can read a DNG made from a newer raw file. There are some versions, so you'd have to check the compatibility settings, but that's all.


RomseyGal said:


> Alternatively - could I just buy the standalone Lightroom 6 and download the 6.14 patch to import my Lumix TZ100EBK pics?  xxx


Yes, of course. That would be my preferred option, because it's a lot easier than having to convert the images first. And you would have all the advantages of a much improved version of Lightroom, because 'some improvements' were made between version 3 and 6...


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Mar 23, 2018)

Totally concur with Johan - 6.14 makes your workflow a lot simpler (and there's lots of good extras in 6 over 3 too!)

Wishing you all the best success!!


----------



## RomseyGal (Mar 23, 2018)

Thank you all so much!!! xxxxxxx


----------

